
The Plan for Code - llambda
http://open.nasa.gov/blog/2012/01/04/the-plan-for-code/
======
joblessjunkie
Can anyone explain why software developed by a government agency would not be
in the public domain, once open?

And given that NASA has chosen to use a specific open source license, why a
custom license and not one that is familiar to the community?

<http://ti.arc.nasa.gov/opensource/nosa/>

~~~
ghancock
Although under US copyright law all federal works are in the public domain,
that does not prevent the government from having valid foreign copyrights in
its works that are enforceable abroad.

Some more information is available at
<http://www.cendi.gov/publications/04-8copyright.html#317>.

------
kylek
<https://github.com/nasa>

